# Autos Sou Paei



## Volcano

*What does it mean?*


----------



## GreekNative

Hi Volcano,

the universally appreciated rule of providing some context would help us help you.


----------



## tzesyneas

Merhaba Volkano!
''o sana uyuyor'' olabilir. Mesela : o şapka sana uyuyor! Ama bu cümle eksik kesin bir anlam çıkarabilmek için...


----------



## Volcano

*Αυτός σου πάει
Ένας σκάρτος χαρακτήρας σαν εσένα
Το αντίθετο, αγάπη μου,  από μένα
Κάποιος να σε τυραννάει 
Να μπορεί να σ’ απατάει
Και στις  δύσκολες στιγμές τα παρατάει*


----------



## shawnee

'That's the sort of person you deserve ....'


----------



## Eltheza

Volcano said:


> *Αυτός σου πάει
> Ένας σκάρτος χαρακτήρας σαν εσένα
> Το αντίθετο, αγάπη μου,  από μένα
> Κάποιος να σε τυραννάει
> Να μπορεί να σ’ απατάει
> Και στις  δύσκολες στιγμές τα παρατάει*



Hi Volcano!

I'm new - just joined! I lived in Greece for a long time and taught English there. Greek was my passion and I don't want to lose it, so I've signed up here. I wish I'd found this forum earlier!

Free Translation:

He suits you
A useless character like you
The opposite, my love, of me
Someone to dominate you
Who may deceive you
And in difficult times give up


----------



## Volcano

*Hi Eltheza, Welcome to the forum

Thanks for the translation.You should try Turkey too. *


----------



## Eltheza

Thanks very much! I'd love to!


----------

